# Best mockup ever



## madbulk (Jan 30, 2009)

It sounds like I'm trying to start something. I'm so not. I just ran over here to say to the only people who'd listen... Man, does anybody or everybody go back to Mojo Madness every few months and pick yur jaws off yur floors?!
It just popped on a random playlist and holy mother of how did he do that?!
-- moreover how did he do it if I recall correctly as half a throwaway in next to no time for a vi mag article?

I really hated naming this post Best Mockup Ever. But something more cryptic would've been cryptic for the sake of it.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 30, 2009)

humm..I've never heard that piece.

...clicks the search button. Intrigued


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2009)

For best mockups, search for Thomas J. Bergersen (Thomas J., TJ, Jazz2K) in this forum and Northern Sounds.

He now works with Nick Phoenix in Two Steps From Hell, creating Trailer Tracks used for the best new movie releases.

For the most of us, he is still the absolute champion in composing and recording great tracks!


----------



## madbulk (Jan 30, 2009)

remember the "I"ll eat my hand" thing when mojo dropped. good times.
I just realized this could go to 12 screens easy. Sorry everybody.


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2009)

Where can we hear mojo madness?


----------



## lux (Jan 30, 2009)

yup, mojo madness is definitely a benchmark


----------



## madbulk (Jan 30, 2009)

It's sitting in the 'more online' section over at vi mag.[/url]
http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/down/6-7-06/From_Sketch_Score/Mojo_Madness.mp3


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha,

By my good friend Thomas!

I was a bit confused by this topic.

TJ: we miss you here!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 30, 2009)

Mojo Madness is still on the Virtual Instruments magazine website:

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/download.html

My favorite of his was the one that made me spend thousands upgrading my studio. He posted it years ago on NS. I remember him saying it was an experiment to see if he could get VSL to sound "big." Thomas J did this with VSL _First Edition_ in _a few hours_ (less than a day as I recall). 

http://www.jefflaity.com/music/MP3/thom ... hePast.m4a

There are a few reasons this is my favorite mockup ever. It made me get serious about studying orchestration, both live and digital. It made me invest in a GigaStudio computer and libraries and learn to use them. It reminds me that great music can be made with libraries we consider dated today. It's a great mix, to me it feels like one big ensemble. And it's just a great piece of music aside from all that. 

It's been a few months since the last TJ love fest, huh?  When is the book coming out? Stop wasting time recording music and finish the book!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2009)

Ashif would say: TJ, you still suck :D


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 30, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> Mojo Madness is still on the Virtual Instruments magazine website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never heard that one before. Sounds great!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 30, 2009)

Good lord. ::quitting business immediately::


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, amazing pieces. This is inspiring work.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 30, 2009)

Remembering the Past was always my favourite TJ VSL demo and it wasn't even an official demo. I remember him saying he did it in about an hour.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a question though for those that have PP or other... how much of mojo is uniquely enabled by that? All of it? None of it? Nobody appreciates better than I that he could make a casio sound good. But barely knowing what pp is comprised of, I always wonder where its impact is.


----------



## cc64 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Brian,

what is PP? 

CC


----------



## bryla (Jan 31, 2009)

Project Prague... Private sample library by TJ, Simon Ravn, Marberger? Sharmat?


----------



## cc64 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Bryla,

for a moment there i thought Brian meant Perfect Pitch wich i'm sure doesn't hurt but i doubt it could do much for a guy with a Casio :wink: 

Best,

CC


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 31, 2009)

bryla @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Project Prague... Private sample library by TJ, Simon Ravn, Marberger? Sharmat?



TJ,Ravn,Spruijt,Sharmat


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 31, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> I agree that Thomas "MOJO" is amongst the best orchestral mock-ups till date - and is a testament to his extreme orchestration talents - more then it is a testament to his custom samples. The current state of commercial samples and technology is at a level now where the only excuse is ... the skill set of the individual.



I agree with this 100%.


----------



## rgames (Jan 31, 2009)

Haven't heard the Mojo piece before - that's outstanding.

Does anybody know what was custom in that piece? Was it multisamples or does he have a bunch of recorded riffs?

rgames


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 31, 2009)

Jay Bacal - Belle et la bête

Can't find the link anymore. Maybe Jay would provide a link.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 31, 2009)

rgames @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Haven't heard the Mojo piece before - that's outstanding.
> 
> Does anybody know what was custom in that piece? Was it multisamples or does he have a bunch of recorded riffs?
> 
> rgames



Hey its the Tucson contingent!
Go Wildcats! (I may live in SoCal but my allegiance is to the UA)

The vast majority is multi samples. There are times a phrase is used but rarely as it was recorded and often just parts of the phrase which make the lines sound more realistic.


----------



## Garlu (Jan 31, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Jay Bacal - Belle et la bête
> 
> Can't find the link anymore. Maybe Jay would provide a link.



Maybe this is the link... 

http://www.vsl.co.at/Player2.aspx?Lang=13&DemoId=4898 

You have the mp3, the midi and the presets used for VSL.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Garlu (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I could see one of the Thomas J. Bergersen´s midis/projects and study how it´s programmed... That will be awesome!

Does somebody have any suggestion? :D 

Thanks!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 31, 2009)

I never heard 'Remembering the Past' - it's great. Shows you what you can pull off with VSL (1st ed?)...

Brilliant...


----------



## jhefler (Jan 31, 2009)

Guy Bacos. Most definitley! Its a solo trumpet piece. gosh-can't rememeber it's name now... craps...


----------



## lux (Feb 1, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> I agree that Thomas "MOJO" is amongst the best orchestral mock-ups till date - and is a testament to his extreme orchestration talents - more then it is a testament to his custom samples. The current state of commercial samples and technology is at a level now where the only excuse is ... the skill set of the individual.



completely agree. And it is something that can be said already at least from a good couple of years.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't forget Thomas has finished Conservatory (composition) and is an excellent piano player.


----------



## Niah (Feb 1, 2009)

Leon Willett @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> I feel a bit silly writing about someone else's work when it would make more sense for him to come on here, but I believe this will be of some value, so here goes.
> 
> I think there is a big misconception about Thomas Bergersen's mockup skills. Rather than study his "programming", which I belive amounts to this:
> 
> ...



I agree
..
and I'll add to that the fact that he has the ability to build his custom libs, which is also derivate from what you said I guess. 

This may be not the most important aspect of course but creating tools akin to your musical language goes along way to have a very cool mock-up.

On another note I think that bad mock-ups are in most cases when you try to write something where the tools that your disposal simply can't deliver. You also have to very creative to come up with alternative musical solutions to the deficits of your tools.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 1, 2009)

This raises the possibility of a lot of other similar topics:

1. Best Book Fraud-Clifford Irving

2. Best Bisexual Preacher- Ted Haggard

3. Most Transparent Politician- Rob Bladgoyavitch

Just kidding, guys


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2009)

madbulk @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> It sounds like I'm trying to start something. I'm so not. I just ran over here to say to the only people who'd listen... Man, does anybody or everybody go back to Mojo Madness every few months and pick yur jaws off yur floors?!
> It just popped on a random playlist and holy mother of how did he do that?!
> -- moreover how did he do it if I recall correctly as half a throwaway in next to no time for a vi mag article?
> 
> I really hated naming this post Best Mockup Ever. But something more cryptic would've been cryptic for the sake of it.



As far as I know everything in TJs first trailer release was sampled. 

I'd say they are the best mockups Ive heard. 

http://www.twostepsfromhell.com/music-epic.php


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> bryla @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Project Prague... Private sample library by TJ, Simon Ravn, Marberger? Sharmat?
> ...



Didnt Tob and King have it as well?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 1, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> I agree that Thomas "MOJO" is amongst the best orchestral mock-ups till date - and is a testament to his extreme orchestration talents - more then it is a testament to his custom samples. The current state of commercial samples and technology is at a level now where the only excuse is ... the skill set of the individual.



+1

I am sure that this happens to most of you too, but let's say that you are working on a piece using the most basic and crude set of samples, such as those included with Sibelius. 
Isn'it funny that everytime you create a balanced, well-writen segment of an orchestration, all of a sudden the samples seem to sound better, the whole has more punch, clarity and resonates better?!
On the other hand when the right instruments/pitch distribution is not achieved, the sonic result is poop.
Same samples, drastically different results.

It primarily isn't about the samples...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2009)

Ed @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > bryla @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> ...



Have it but did not create it


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 1, 2009)

Could I join that group of people who didn't create it but have it??


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Could I join that group of people who didn't create it but have it??



They probably helped out with "favours". o=<


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally all those years of being an unpaid fluffer are going to pay off.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 1, 2009)

Well... among some TJ pieces (still most favorite by me is his "Spiritual Flavors" demo from 2002, most of us not up to that yet) I'd like to throw in a few other: "Illness and Recovery" by Maarten Sprujit (a VSL Chamber Strings demo). I also like Sean Beeson's "Land of Eternity" very much. This guy has serious talent. In the league of realism I'd also like to count in Troels Folmann's Symphobia demo "They Were Right". And I recall something about a Andy Brick mockup which generated quite some interest, unfortunately I seem not to find the track any more... perhaps it was "Jeux de vagues"?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 1, 2009)

I have had the pleasure of meeting Maarten several times (we live close by) and also the other ProjectSAM guys.

I find Maarten also a terrific composer with great mockup skills. He works differently from Thomas, but they both just know so well how to handle samples in a musical setting.

Maarten has done a number of Dutch movies and has contributed a really international sound to them. I don't know at this moment if he ever plans to cross the pond, but I'm very sure he could do some great stuff in the States too!

Damn! I know TJ since our IRC times, 10 years ago, and we've still not met. Thom, get over to Holland! Let's plan a VIEU hang!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Feb 1, 2009)

There a lot of good mockupers out there. I always enjoy listening everyone's work and learning from.

ThomasJ has really a vision for that. Even a deaf could realize that. Craig, Marteen, Nick and many others (sorry, too many people), have all their own voice, and their way of mockuping and expressing themselves in something no one can't reproduce. 

This is the beauty of it, in my opinion. One could say it is only a "mockup", although i think it is already a different kind of art, where the expression is its main goal. 

I am in this game for just a little time, and i already have realized the need for recording my own private library, as well. It isn't that we can't have great results from the commercial libraries, of course we can. But having a "tone" no one can reproduce is paramount sometimes.

I must thanks Craig, ThomasJ, Marteen and many other guys that have inspired me to enter in this game, which i am for a little time, but i am starting to like it! o-[][]-o


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 1, 2009)

Getting a "tone" by private sampling is overrated IMHO. Just look at all these different VSL demos from different composers that have very individual "tones" even tho it's the same samples. It's mostly a matter of composition and orchestration and at that mainly about putting things to the limit or overboard at times. The right dose is what makes the difference to a generic sounding piece. The LSO sounds like Zimmer as well as it sounds like Williams, but yet different.

And pardon my ignorance, but I think we don't know the best sounding mockup, as it will reside on some dusty HDD at RC.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 1, 2009)

Is the score just a few pages of the total or is the entire score available at VI Mag's site?

Nice writing on that piece.


----------



## Jackull (Feb 2, 2009)

Whenever I make/compare a mock-up or write a piece I listen to a collection of mockup folders;

lush - ravn, sharmat
in yo face - sharmat, tj
quirky/detail - sapp
classic - sprujnit
tech - folmann
eis - james
uncategorized - o'malley, andyB, 

unfortunately, i haven't heard anything of madbulk which im sure also do the job well  

well, too many good talents here & that makes this forum alive & inspiring each other whether making $$$ or not.

without fred's forum we're not gonna recognize all of these great mockups afaik

without getting too OT, its very difficult to say which one is the best mockup as i hear or see it differently.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 2, 2009)

For once, get that guy's name right:

It's MAARTEN SPRUIJT

Maarten is pronounced close to Martin (thus not like Marteen) and Spruijt is even in Dutch a strange spelling voor Spruit, which has no similar sound in English (ui is in Dutch a single sound).

http://maartenspruijt.com/


----------



## synthetic (Feb 2, 2009)

Dave Connor @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Is the score just a few pages of the total or is the entire score available at VI Mag's site?
> 
> Nice writing on that piece.



Yeah, I think he only gave us a few pages. The piece accompanied an article illustrating the process of going from MIDI file to printed score, if I recall.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 2, 2009)

Peter Roos @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> For once, get that guy's name right:
> 
> It's MAARTEN SPRUIJT
> 
> ...



Okay, for once, it was gotten right.
Going forward you gotta be realistic, Man.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 2, 2009)

JacquesMathias @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> (...) the need for recording my own private library, as well.
> (...)
> But having a "tone" no one can reproduce is paramount sometimes.



We think alike Jacques, you took all these words directly from my mind.



I do need to give a special thanks to Thomas, though, because he was one of the extremely few composers until today that took some of his time to listen to my music, give tips, suggest changes and offer some advices. 
He is really a real pearl in the ocean, he earned nothing and never asked anything in return, yet he helped.

Above all, he was the only composer that made me think it was possible to make a mockup that was completely realistic in every way.

I try to giveback to the community using his attitude as an example and I help any composer that asks for my help.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 2, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> Dave Connor @ Sun Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the score just a few pages of the total or is the entire score available at VI Mag's site?
> ...



Thanks for that. I have that issue somewhere so I'll take another look.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 2, 2009)

Even the few bars of the score is great information.


----------



## lux (Feb 2, 2009)

PolarBear @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> And I recall something about a Andy Brick mockup which generated quite some interest, unfortunately I seem not to find the track any more... perhaps it was "Jeux de vagues"?



well, it generated way more than some interest. 

Andy B's cue pratically cracked up northernsounds when it came out, and we're talking of the early NS where all the best mockupers were all there. I remember Peter Roos hosted it for Andy because he hadnt any webspace at the time and in a few hours the thread had dozen pages. It was sooo ahead at that time and changed definitely the way we all were looking at samples.

I really believe sample world can really be divided in before and after Jeaux de vague. This is even reinforced by the fact Andy used, other than Vsl, Xsample, perhaps some Siedlaczek and a pratically unknown lib provided in audio format (!)..

I would like to add myself to Craig Sharmat's fan list for the specific reason he added harmonically sophisticated and uncliched gems to the sample based world music catalogue. And i've learned so much from him, so thanks twice...

Luca


----------



## clarkcontrol (Feb 2, 2009)

lux @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> PolarBear @ Sun Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > And I recall something about a Andy Brick mockup which generated quite some interest, unfortunately I seem not to find the track any more... perhaps it was "Jeux de vagues"?
> ...



One of THE best.

Here's the VSL thread (and the track) where you can see all the noise it generated:

http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/t/155 ... ageIndex=1

I seem also to recall a mockup (sorry, don't know the composer) called "Evasion" that sounded awesome...and this was, of course, because of the excellent writing/arranging (mostly).

Clark


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 2, 2009)

Where is that Maarten Spruijt orchestration tips page? maybe I'm too late to look it up again...
And is this TJ "midi-orchestration" book just a rumour?
If not it better be thicker than the bible 8)


----------



## gmet (Feb 3, 2009)

clarkcontrol @ 2nd February 2009 said:


> I seem also to recall a mockup (sorry, don't know the composer) called "Evasion" that sounded awesome...and this was, of course, because of the excellent writing/arranging (mostly).
> 
> Clark



This one?:

http://vsl.co.at/Player2.aspx?Lang=1&DemoId=5051


----------



## Leo Badinella (Feb 3, 2009)

Did anyone by any chance ever saved "Flight to Rivendale"? I want to listen to it but the link/player at projectsam doesn't work.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 3, 2009)

Leo Badinella @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> Did anyone by any chance ever saved "Flight to Rivendale"? I want to listen to it but the link/player at projectsam doesn't work.


I've uploaded it to my box.net account, here's the link:
http://www.box.net/shared/3hxsv78kk9


----------



## Leo Badinella (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great Polar Bear. mixolydian had already helped me on this ... it's a terrific piece.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 3, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> Where is that Maarten Spruijt orchestration tips page? maybe I'm too late to look it up again...



It got killed in the fancy Flash version of his site. :( 



> And is this TJ "midi-orchestration" book just a rumour?
> If not it better be thicker than the bible 8)



I'm sure there's a 1/2 finished manuscript sitting on a Powerbook in Sweden (Denmark, whatever).


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 3, 2009)

This is the first time I've heard "Mojo Madness" and I'm really enjoying it a lot. I remember also liking the demo Thomas did for VSL's French Oboe (I think it was called "The Clock Tower" or something like that).

I would love to hear "Mojo Madness" in higher bitrate though...


----------



## Pando (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy B's Holst Planets - Jupiter sounds awesome as well. What's amazing is that this was done in 2004.
http://vsl.co.at/Sounds/MP3/AB_Holst_Pl ... upiter.mp3


----------



## bryla (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure TJ is from Sweden....

Why haven't I heard of Andy B before? That Jupiter sounds frigging fine!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 3, 2009)

Thomas is from Norway


----------



## lux (Feb 4, 2009)

bryla @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> Why haven't I heard of Andy B before?!



lack of attention? :mrgreen: 



~o)


----------



## CFDG (Feb 4, 2009)

Christian Kardeis is a great mockuper. Maarten and him, to my taste, always make a product demo sounds like music.

Christian


----------



## clarkcontrol (Feb 4, 2009)

Justin M @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> clarkcontrol @ 2nd February 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem also to recall a mockup called "Evasion"
> ...



HA! Thanks a lot. Wow I haven't heard that in a while. Great sounds (choices) and great mix/arrangement.

Man, I love this forum.

Clark


----------



## synthetic (Feb 4, 2009)

Peter Roos @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> Thomas is from Norway



Isn't that the same as Sweden? No wait, Netherlands = Denmark = Dutch, Norway = where Santa lives?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Feb 4, 2009)

Right. Nice touch leaving out world's second largest and second most-populous continent.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 4, 2009)

Therein, I suspect, lies the joke.


----------



## Ed (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone remember the QLSO/VSL track TJ did called (something like) "Mexican"?


----------



## lee (Feb 4, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> Where is that Maarten Spruijt orchestration tips page? maybe I'm too late to look it up again...
> And is this TJ "midi-orchestration" book just a rumour?
> If not it better be thicker than the bible 8)



The link to Maarten Spreweeyths is here: http://www.box.net/shared/tpcxegztpz


----------



## Leo Badinella (Feb 4, 2009)

That was interesting. Thanks Lee


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 5, 2009)

lee @ Wed Feb 04 said:


> audun jemtland @ Mon Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that Maarten Spruijt orchestration tips page? maybe I'm too late to look it up again...
> ...


That wasn't what I was referring to,I haven't even seen that before but thank you!
I meant that page by maarten where he had made a song (action cue,sniper scene) or something. You could hear different clips with the progress of the song.


----------



## Pando (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread...

http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_He_Who_Brings_The_Night_-_Choir.mp3 (http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_ ... _Choir.mp3)
play it LOUD!!! =o


----------



## Revson (Sep 18, 2009)

Garlu @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> I wish I could see one of the Thomas J. Bergersen´s midis/projects and study how it´s programmed... That will be awesome!
> 
> Does somebody have any suggestion? :D
> 
> Thanks!



As I recall Mojo Madness was the subject of a VI magazine article and Midi files were posted at the site - might be still available.


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 19, 2009)

Mike Verta's reorchestrated Star Trek theme is another excellent MIDI mockup--one of those that made people argue till they're red in the face about how it's impossible to achieve that kind of realism with samples.



Pando @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread...
> 
> http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_He_Who_Brings_The_Night_-_Choir.mp3 (http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_ ... _Choir.mp3)
> play it LOUD!!! =o



I did not expect it to turn into epic goth metal. That rocked!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 20, 2009)

Pando @ Sat Sep 19 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread...
> 
> http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_He_Who_Brings_The_Night_-_Choir.mp3 (http://thomasbergersen.com/music/TJB_-_ ... _Choir.mp3)
> play it LOUD!!! =o



Pando, do you have any clues about when this was made? Just curious!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2009)

I know that Thomas also uses his own recorded lib, orchestra and choir lib.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2009)

Lunatique @ Sat Sep 19 said:


> Mike Verta's reorchestrated Star Trek theme is another excellent MIDI mockup--one of those that made people argue till they're red in the face about how it's impossible to achieve that kind of realism with samples.



Yes, I believe it's one of the best if not the best mock up ever done. The only thing as is the case with TB, it's a very costly mock up between the lib and computers.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 22, 2010)

somehow it doesn't sound right even calling these "mock-ups"


----------



## lulgje (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazing piece and great mock up - with a little reservation about that choir entrance towards the last third of the piece  - but one can just imagine if real choir had performed the piece.

TJ is amazing.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mjc (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.samplicity.com/demos/

Check out TJ's demo. Only goes for about 30 seconds. Listening to the 'dry' version and it really highlights the quality of his orchestration. Still sounds incredible, particularly the trumpets. Sounds just as good as anything he's done recently. I'm pretty sure the demo is at least a couple of years old too. Please Thomas tell us your secrets! (apart from your custom libraries and endless hours of study and hard work hehe  )

For me, I just get the feeling he's come across a few 'tricks' (and I don't mean cheats or shortcuts!) that he's most likely developed from lots of experimentation which gives his mock-ups that edge over most others.

With risk of putting him up on a pedestal, TJ: You're da man!! :D


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 4, 2011)

audun jemtland @ Thu Feb 05 said:


> lee @ Wed Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > audun jemtland @ Mon Feb 02 said:
> ...


Hi everyone!
Does anyone has that tips page saved?
an also
Anyone has old TJ´s Demos? (date back from 99/2001 cant remember
Great Talent in this forum!
keep it up!
Regards
Christian


----------



## tabulius (Aug 4, 2011)

synthetic @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> Mojo Madness is still on the Virtual Instruments magazine website:
> 
> http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/download.html
> 
> My favorite of his was the one that made me spend thousands upgrading my studio. He posted it years ago on NS. I remember him saying it was an experiment to see if he could get VSL to sound "big." Thomas J did this with VSL _First Edition_ in _a few hours_ (less than a day as I recall). )



What the F? That is almost impossible. That's it, I'll quit! :D

EDIT: Thomas J's post explaned the samples he used:

As for Mojo Madness, that piece consists of PP(1&2), True Strike, VSL epic horns and a custom set of brass sampled in Bratislava. It also uses a set of brass that I recorded in a dry studio, which I often layer in for punch and definition. I didn't use any phrases, it's all multisamples (unless you regard measured trills and tremolo as phrases)

I was scared a moment that someone can make VSL brass sound that good


----------



## tabulius (Aug 4, 2011)

synthetic @ Wed Feb 04 said:


> Peter Roos @ Tue Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas is from Norway
> ...



What?! Santa lives here in Finland!


----------



## synthetic (Aug 5, 2011)

"Remembering The Past" is the piece recorded with VSL First Edition, linked below my quote. Still holds up IMO. Proves that it's the indian, not the arrow.


----------



## lee (Aug 5, 2011)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> audun jemtland @ Thu Feb 05 said:
> 
> 
> > lee @ Wed Feb 04 said:
> ...



Do you mean the tips page I linked to or the one that audun was referring to?


----------



## lee (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyway, I´ve reuploaded the tips and tricks by Maarten Spruijt (5,8mb) here:
http://www.box.net/shared/i3n161lltp3lvvm7qy93


----------



## a.leung (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting. I remember these. From Page one:

"This chapter explains why I am not a fan of locked sample pools, something you unfortunately encounter more and more in modern sample libraries."


----------



## Stevie (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks lee!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks a lot lee!


----------



## maraskandi (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a swift clarifyer about Scandinavia (Nordic countries) 


Norway - Norwegian

Denmark - Danish

Sweden - Swedish


They are separate from Holland, which is mainland Europe, further South West and doesn't share a border with Scandinavia:

However, the source of confusion, pardon to pin it squarely on the Dutch:

Holland/Netherlands - Dutch

Yeah, three terms, no wonder. 

Anyway, back to TJ mockups. o=<


----------



## adg21 (Sep 15, 2011)

tabulius @ Fri Aug 05 said:


> As for Mojo Madness, that piece consists of PP(1&2), True Strike, VSL epic horns and a custom set of brass sampled in Bratislava. It also uses a set of brass that I recorded in a dry studio, which I often layer in for punch and definition.



What is PP?


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 15, 2011)

lee @ Fri Aug 05 said:


> Anyway, I´ve reuploaded the tips and tricks by Maarten Spruijt (5,8mb) here:
> http://www.box.net/shared/i3n161lltp3lvvm7qy93



Thanks, man.

Mahlon


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 15, 2011)

adg21 @ Thu Sep 15 said:


> What is PP?



Project Prague was a custom orchestral sample library recorded, edited, programmed and tweaked among about 4-5 composer colleagues including Thomas Bergersen, Craig Sharmat, Simon Ravn and Maarten Spruijt a few years ago if memory serves. There were two booked sessions so the second may have been done with even a smaller group.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Sep 15 said:


> Project Prague was a custom orchestral sample library recorded, edited, programmed and tweaked among about 4-5 composer colleagues including Thomas Bergersen, Craig Sharmat, Simon Ravn and Maarten Spruijt a few years ago if memory serves. There were two booked sessions so the second may have been done with even a smaller group.



Wow.

Regarding the topic, I thought these various versions of Herrmann - The City were pretty amazing.
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... 8797bee50b


----------

